# Use Library Filter to Select Photos Not In A Collection



## HamsterDR (May 19, 2015)

I need to identify imported photos that have not been assigned to a collection.  I thought I could use the library filter to find these photos, but I can't figure out how to do it.  Can I use the Library filter to find these "uncollected" photos?  If so, how?

David


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2015)

The option to search on "source" is not available on the filter bar.  You will need to use a smart collection:
{Collection}{doesn't contain}{a e i o u}
The space between vowels makes the criteria read "a" OR "e" OR etc.


----------



## Woodbutcher (May 20, 2015)

Sweet, so as long as the existing collections all contain a vowel you are set.  It isn't going to recurse into the smart collection and find the files there is it?  Or should that have a name with all consonants just to be safe?


----------



## HamsterDR (May 20, 2015)

My situation is that I have a "Previous Import" with 368 photos.  I am going through those photos assigning them to a collection (actually I have a collection set and then specific collections inside that set - this is a set of cruise photos and I want to assign them to collections for specific locations - if I can remember the location! - These are scanned photo negatives from 1995!).

If I highlight the Previous Import and create the Smart Filter, it applies to all 14,636 photos I have in the catalog.  I guess the way to make this work is to create a collection of all 368 photos from the last import, and then apply the smart filter to that collection.  Is that correct?

David


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2015)

Woodbutcher said:


> Sweet, so as long as the existing collections all contain a vowel you are set.  It isn't going to recurse into the smart collection and find the files there is it?  Or should that have a name with all consonants just to be safe?


It only works on Static Collections. Smart Collections don't exist until you click on the and run the query.   If you have Collections that use numbers (only) you can include the digits 0-9 too


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2015)

HamsterDR said:


> My situation is that I have a "Previous Import" with 368 photos.  I am going through those photos assigning them to a collection (actually I have a collection set and then specific collections inside that set - this is a set of cruise photos and I want to assign them to collections for specific locations - if I can remember the location! - These are scanned photo negatives from 1995!).
> 
> If I highlight the Previous Import and create the Smart Filter, it applies to all 14,636 photos I have in the catalog.  I guess the way to make this work is to create a collection of all 368 photos from the last import, and then apply the smart filter to that collection.  Is that correct?
> 
> David


Yes, you need to assign the Previous Import images to a static collection.  Then you can use that collection name as one of the Smart Collection criteria.  Smart Collections always act on the whole catalog unless limited by some other criteria.


----------



## HamsterDR (May 21, 2015)

I'll do some more experimenting, but I can't seem to get this to work.

I know this is not the Workflow forum, but I wonder if anyone can comment on my specific workflow.

When I import a new batch of photos, I do not assign any keywords.  Once the images have been imported, I then define and assign photos to a collection (I define a collection set and then specific collections within that set).  Only then do I start assigning ratings and keywords.

I know that the library filter can operate on keywords, so it seems as though I should assign keywords (the equivalent of the collections), and then I can use the library filter to find photos that do not have a keyword assigned.  At that point, I can define collections and move the photos into the correct collection (matching the keywords I assigned).  I assume I could even define smart collections based on the keywords to automate the assignment.

Is this a "better" workflow?

David


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 21, 2015)

Smart collections based on keywords to help you staying organised is very helpfull.
In my import preset i assign standard some 'helping' keywords like @ToAddNames , @ToAddPlace, @ToRate
I have corresponding smart collections wich shows "All images that need rating", etc
When i rate images i delete the @ToRate keyword afterwards


----------



## RickSegal (Aug 26, 2021)

clee01l said:


> The option to search on "source" is not available on the filter bar.  You will need to use a smart collection:
> {Collection}{doesn't contain}{a e i o u}
> The space between vowels makes the criteria read "a" OR "e" OR etc.


Greetings from Vancouver Island, Canada
I have the smart collection create window up and this worked like a champ.  Six years later your advice is still accurate, on the google first page of results, and works!  Makes you timeless, eh?

Thanks!


----------

